# Feeding a buck/weather



## Arabiansnob (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello everyone,


     I know this matter has been addressed before buut I just need alittle more understanding, (sorry guy newbie here)  My buck is a Nigerian dwarf, I am switching him to Noble goat feed, as I read it is better for bucks, he gets 3 lb of good quality timothy hay and free choice of loose mineral/block mineral/block salt lick.  I also read somewhere that I should feed alfalfa pellets to balance out the grain?  Is this true? and If so how much of alfalfa pellets should I feed him?   just mix grain and alfalfa pellets?  any info would be great thanks!


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 23, 2012)

If he's not breeding or growing, all he needs is hay, mineral, and water.


----------



## Arabiansnob (Aug 23, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> If he's not breeding or growing, all he needs is hay, mineral, and water.


He is all done growing im pretty sure, but this fall he is going to be breeding up to 7 doe's


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 23, 2012)

When he's breeding, to prevent him from losing condition, he will need to be supplemented with grain. I would start off with 1 lb (working him up to it 1/4 lb at a time every other day) and increase it if/as he starts to lose condition.


----------



## Arabiansnob (Aug 23, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> When he's breeding, to prevent him from losing condition, he will need to be supplemented with grain. I would start off with 1 lb (working him up to it 1/4 lb at a time every other day) and increase it if/as he starts to lose condition.


So his feeding scheduled currently isn't good?  Or is it fine as it is right now?


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Aug 24, 2012)

My boys get Noble goat and alfalfa pellets its a 2:1 mix with alfalfa being the larger amount. I feed them once a day and they have good pasture and brush for browse during the day. They look great to me. I dont hay them because they dont look like they need it to me, when winter gets here that will be a differant story but right now here in FL we are gettins so much rain the grass is going crazy.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 24, 2012)

Our bucks get Grass mix hay and/or pasture plus loose goat minerals and pelleted goat feed. I make sure the minerals and goat feed have a 2 to 1 ratio of Calcium to phosphorus and the grain has ammonia chloride in it. We also keep extra ammonia chloride on hand.  Our bucks will be on grain daily until they are 2 years of age, then we back off of the grain, unless they are breeding or need to put condition back on. I have never fed them alfalfa hay or pellets, Although we normally only keep a buck for f2 or 3 years, Our last buck we sold was 6 years old and still doing well.  
I have a buck right now that has been getting 6 to 8 lbs of grain a day, knock on wood he hasn't been having any problems, my average bucks will get 3% in their body weight a day of grain until they are 8 to 9 months old then I will cut them back to 1 lb of grain( 3 measuring cups) twice a day for the next 1 1/2 years or so, until they are 2. We dont show, so I am not looking to keep tons of condition on them, Just looking for steady growth rate and average finish. No one wants to come to a meat goat farm and see thin bucks. 
I don't feel that adding some alfalfa pellets or alfalfa hay to the diet would be a problem if you don't mind spending the money. In fact I have read plenty of show people are using alfalfa hay so I am assuming it isn't causing any issues and that it works well.


----------

